# Thor Motorcycle Company Racing Board Track Tandem Bicycle



## catfish (Feb 2, 2014)

Any one watching this? It's getting some action. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Tho...835?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338a587c13

22 bids. 3 days to go.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 2, 2014)

I am. It's 15 minutes from where I live.


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I am. It's 15 minutes from where I live.




Cool. Good luck!


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 2, 2014)

I've seen the bike in person recently. It's pretty darned cool.


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> I've seen the bike in person recently. It's pretty darned cool.




It looks cool.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 2, 2014)

The tandem may or may not be a Thor.

Thor components (cranksets and hubs) were used on many high-grade rides .. including the 1900 
and 1901 Hendee-Indian bicycle.  Indian, factory-literature of the day makes no secret about what 
make of hubs was supplied on Indian Bicycles rolling out of the factory .... "Thor Hubs - Nothing More Need Be Said." 

That tandem is very elegant in a wonderfully-mechanical way.

Oh, to be the winner ........ !!!  (not a player)

...............  patric









======================================================================================================


----------



## Iverider (Feb 2, 2014)

I probably won't bid but I can pick up and hold for someone if they'd like to pick it up but can't make it over here right away! No idea how you'd ship that for $100


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 2, 2014)

There was one very similar on here and ratrodbikes for sale fairly recently. I believe it was missing the wheels but had the same chainrings and had block chain, although I think both chains were present


----------



## tailhole (Feb 5, 2014)

Now, that is a sweet tandem.  I wish there was a vintage bike race track somewhere.  It would be a blast running these things like they were meant to be used.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cool if you're into dudes


----------

